# Truck Mod



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

As many of you know, we upgraded our TV to an F350 V10 gasser back in August. Diesel was not an option for us because of the various things we do with our TV, so when we found the gasser with a short box we jumped.

So far it's been a great truck - gets better day to day gas milage than the F150 and much better towing gas milage (8mpg vs 11mpg) - the only issue we really had was the gearing - the truck did not seem like it would shift soon enough when climbing hills -you really had to JAM on the gas to get it to maintain speed..... so, we added a Superchip with the towing package loaded and WOW - what a difference - it tows the OB even better now.... and the added bonus? We towed from Eugene to Tualatin last Saturday and then I pulled home on Sunday without the trailer and we ended up with 13mpg - 2mpg doesn't seem like much, but when you are filling up, every little bit helps!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

That's great news! Those kind of payoffs are great to get. On the dowside, if that TV is a new one under warranty, you are flirting with warranty claims being denied.

Back to mileage, when I traded up to diesel, the fuel savings were amazing! The 1/2 ton would get around 8-8.5 mpg. We have made three trips since getting the diesel, and the lowest mileage was 12.5, and that was pulling through a 1200 ft. elevation gain, and the highest was 15.1 (coming back down the plateau and driving 60-65). The improvement in fuel mileage has been between 44% and 77%!







On long trips, like to Florida, the savings could be in the hundreds of dollars, which needless to say is fantastic! That money spent on gas can now be spent in more fun ways!

Given this performance, I don't feel any temptation to tinker with the OEM design by chipping the engine.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

GoVols said:


> That's great news! Those kind of payoffs are great to get. On the dowside, if that TV is a new one under warranty, you are flirting with warranty claims being denied.


As GoVols stated, if your vehicle is under any sort of warranty, the warranty company (or Ford) could, and most likely would deny any claims if you had an issue with the engine. The fact that you are getting better gas mileage indicates that you are getting more power, or energy, from the engine per gallon of gas burned. Chances are that the engine components (piston rods, wrist pins, crank/cam shafts, bearings, etc) may be taking more load, and more heat than they were designed to handle.

You may be just fine, but you need to know that there is some risk involved. I'm tempted sometimes to do the same thing, but one of the selling points for me, when I bought my new truck, was the 5-year/100,000 mile powertrain warranty. I just can't bring myself to do anything that might jeopardize that.

But as soon as the warranty expires . . .









Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

His,oops.....The truck is an 03, so might not be much warranty left.
(edited after following post)
















I am no expert on Superchip but isn t that a program you reolace, download into your computer? You are also able to reload the factory program if needed. Asking not telling









John


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

It's a 2003, so any factory warranty is gone, so that isn't really an issue.

As far as the Superchip - it is a "programmer" that you plug in to the same port that the dealer would use to diagnose any problems. It has three settings - performance 87 octane, performance 92 octane and towing performance. We can change these settings on our own as our usage changes. The nice thing is you can reinstall factory settings in about two minutes, which they recommend when you take it in. The "programmer" keeps your factory settings, so it's a very simple task.

(oh - side bar - this "he" is a she!







)


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> It's a 2003, so any factory warranty is gone, so that isn't really an issue.
> 
> As far as the Superchip - it is a "programmer" that you plug in to the same port that the dealer would use to diagnose any problems. It has three settings - performance 87 octane, performance 92 octane and towing performance. We can change these settings on our own as our usage changes. The nice thing is you can reinstall factory settings in about two minutes, which they recommend when you take it in. The "programmer" keeps your factory settings, so it's a very simple task.
> 
> ...


I know GM is getting very picky about "power adders" The burden however is on them to prove that the modification is the cause of the failure. They are however in the drivers seat because all they have to do is deny the warranty claim and its up to you at that point to handle it through legal channels. Past experience with other warranty issues tells me that they just drag their feet until you get tired and give up.

Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Most "flash" programmers like the Superchip or Hypertech can be easily removed, and the factory program restored in just a few minutes. They do however leave a "footprint" in the computer's activity log after un-installation. A tech can tell that someone was working on the vehicle and accessed the computer and re-flashed it or cleared DTC's (codes).

That said, they can not tell if it was YOU removing the zoom-zoom program or another mechanic simply checking and clearing codes.

So enjoy the ride


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Most "flash" programmers like the Superchip or Hypertech can be easily removed, and the factory program restored in just a few minutes. They do however leave a "footprint" in the computer's activity log after un-installation. A tech can tell that someone was working on the vehicle and accessed the computer and re-flashed it or cleared DTC's (codes).
> 
> That said, they can not tell if it was YOU removing the zoom-zoom program or another mechanic simply checking and clearing codes.
> 
> So enjoy the ride


I have heard that the Hypertech set on #3 may net you an extra 1 mpg when towing and make the truck more driveable while towing. It is also capable of adjusting for non stock tire sizes. Of course this is what I heard


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I purchased and installed the Flashpaq Superchip programmer in late July for my 2006 Ford F-250 Powerstroke diesel to improve the fuel economy. From reading other forums folks had been averaging 30% to 50% better mileage than I. When I mentioned this to the dealer, they informed me that everything was perfect on my truck, and of course YMMV - your mileage may vary.

Since I've installed it, I've have not experienced an increase in fuel economy, I had the Superchip programmed to "tow safe". In time for the Outbacker's rally in Newport Beach, CA, I changed the programmed to "tow economy" - which is for towing 8000# or less. I'm guessing I pretty close to that number with a fully loaded 26RKS. But I haven't driven it enough since then to make a real determination - Newport was only 50 miles from my home.

Later this month I will take my annual trip through Arizona and into New Mexico. I will then be able to compare my fuel economy to the same trip last year.

I keep detailed fuel records on a spreadsheet I have on a laptop which is mounted inside the truck cab.

I do, however, believe that the performance of the truck (power and shifting) has improved with the addition of the chip. Although this is all seat-of-the-pants feeling. . .

I have not had to return the truck to the dealer for service since I've had the programm running. But it is recommended by Flashpaq that the original program be reinstated before doing this. I will follow their advice.


----------



## tentr4life (May 10, 2006)

For the diesel engines there is a "box" that is made by EDGE products that gets installed after the ECM. It makes all of its adjustments to the engine depending on the jumper settings. For additional funds you can get a cab mounted box that allows the settiings to be made electronically.

If you had to go to the dealer you could remove the box and re-connect the factory wiring and the dealer wouldn't be able to tell it was hooked up since it is after the ECM. Thats at least what their documentation states.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

tentr4life said:


> For the diesel engines there is a "box" that is made by EDGE products that gets installed after the ECM. It makes all of its adjustments to the engine depending on the jumper settings. For additional funds you can get a cab mounted box that allows the settiings to be made electronically.
> 
> If you had to go to the dealer you could remove the box and re-connect the factory wiring and the dealer wouldn't be able to tell it was hooked up since it is after the ECM. Thats at least what their documentation states.


I've been reading a bunch on the Dodge and Ford diesel trucks and it seems like the programmers that modify the engine commands between the ECM and the engine are more prone to causing problems because they are unable to react to the feedback signals from the engine. The ECM sends a signal/command to the engine and then monitors the results (feedback) and adjusts the commands to get the desired response. When a "box" sits between the ECM and the engine it throws off the ECM because it told the engine to do something but the response it sees it not what is expected. If there is not too much of a difference it's okay but as the engines and the control systems become more complicated it gets harder to get it to work right. Some of the programmers work very well but definitely do your homework before dropping the $$ for one.


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Most "flash" programmers like the Superchip or Hypertech can be easily removed, and the factory program restored in just a few minutes. They do however leave a "footprint" in the computer's activity log after un-installation. A tech can tell that someone was working on the vehicle and accessed the computer and re-flashed it or cleared DTC's (codes).
> 
> That said, they can not tell if it was YOU removing the zoom-zoom program or another mechanic simply checking and clearing codes.


I've read that the "Smarty" is the only programmer that does not leave a foot print... it may only be for the Dodge. My truck has 2000 mi, i'm not ready yet to mess with the factory chip.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I can only speak to Ford, but absolutely no programmer leaves a "footprint" on any Ford vehicle. The only thing that the service tech can see is that the computer was reset - which it does anytime battery power is removed.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Scrib said:


> I can only speak to Ford, but absolutely no programmer leaves a "footprint" on any Ford vehicle. The only thing that the service tech can see is that the computer was reset - which it does anytime battery power is removed.


just an FYI - I was told the opposite from the Diesel tech at my Ford dealership. when i purchased my 2008 F350 (and it may only apply to the newer models) he spend about an hour and a half walking me through the engine, transmission, maintenance, etc. he mentioned that it CLEARLY states in the manuals that the dealer will be able to obtain information telling him that performance programers, etc have been used and authorizes the dealer to deny service to the vehicle under warranty. The service tech told me that he has had to deny service to a dozen or so 2008 SD vehicles due to this, even after warning owners. He also said not to "believe" the claims that some can not be detected. The information he has proves otherwise.  If it changes the program, it is recorded.

Again this is just my experience when i bought my new TV and not a suggestion that any other expressions mafe here are invalid...

I was a little bummed at not being able to make any performance mods if i wanted to but after spending $9k on an engine/trans package upgrade i thought its probably better off.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ya know, I'm usually the first guy in line when it comes to having fun with an engine doing mods. But if I were to buy one of today's diesel trucks that flat stock are giving you more than 600# of torque, I gotta say "Why"??? The diesels are better than ever, and more than able to haul our puny little trailers









Consider that they're putting the same engines in a great many large class-A diesel motorhomes for a comparison.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Your exactly right !!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I thought this thread was about gassers anyway???

Where did the greasy folk come from?









Can't we Gassers whine, wish, worry , and wonder in peace?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

kjdj said:


> I thought this thread was about gassers anyway???
> 
> Where did the greasy folk come from?
> 
> ...


Yeah - what he said!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

kjdj said:


> Where did the greasy folk come from?


Now thats funny - _Greasy Folk_, id prefer to be called Oily...


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Where did the greasy folk come from?


Now thats funny - _Greasy Folk_, id prefer to be called Oily...
[/quote]

Or smoky !


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Ya know, I'm usually the first guy in line when it comes to having fun with an engine doing mods. But if I were to buy one of today's diesel trucks that flat stock are giving you more than 600# of torque, I gotta say "Why"??? The diesels are better than ever, and more than able to haul our puny little trailers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My theory on this (and it's only a theory....) is that the manufacturers make a truck not knowing at all what a person is going to do with it. In my case, I use it to pull my Outback travel trailer. Others use it to pull three axel 5th-wheel trailers, others never pull anything, and others love to make the things billow tons of smoke and attempt to embarass drivers of rice-rockets. Does one program fit all of these applications? Probably not. Can a vehicle be fine-tuned to make it work much better with it's planned job? Probably.

In my case, I was looking for the best fuel economy I could get. And for what I paid for my programmer, I'd probably have to drive 100K miles to have the thing pay for itself. But I digress.

There's a law on the books that states a warranty claim cannot be denied due to aftermarket parts unless it can be proven that it was indeed these parts that caused the failure. Most individuals cannot compete with the legalese that spewed by well-funded automotive manufacturers, so they just roll over and play dead. Sad but true. I can, and will compete, and then go for punitive damages.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a bud with that edge set-up in his 06 cummins.. When he turns it up, this truck flat rips.. lays rubber like an ol'e Camaro.. lol It flat sets you back in the seat.. makes a decent engine into a hot rod!
I think he said it was like 800 bucks.. Everytime I see him when he is driving his truck he is smiling.. lol

He, like me, says few things make you smile in this world anymore..

I agree with him.. Screw the warranty, drive like a richard petty smoking duramax's and fords and trade the hot rod off for another next year.. lol

Carey


----------

